# Playstation 4 Category



## kingcolex (Feb 21, 2013)

With the usual sub categories please. So we can discuss this upcomming console.


----------



## Maxternal (Feb 21, 2013)

Well, the Wii U had it's own category shortly after it's announcement
BUT
it didn't have ANY subcategories until it was actually released. I'd assume the same will be done in this case.


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 21, 2013)

Hold your horses fella
It hasnt even been 24 hours.
Sub-forums dont just appear out of nowhere.


----------



## Rydian (Feb 21, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> Hold your horses fella
> It hasnt even been 24 hours.
> Sub-forums dont just appear out of nowhere.


We need 17 sacrifices over the course of the week, under the blood moon.


----------



## kingcolex (Feb 21, 2013)

Rydian said:


> We need 17 sacrifices over the course of the week, under the blood moon.


 We shall sacrafice the "found a 3ds emulator on youtube" posters from the 3ds sub cat.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 21, 2013)

No PS4 section? Great, more Nintendoppression.


----------



## kingcolex (Feb 21, 2013)

Only problem for the category will be getting a pic of the ps4 for next to it


----------



## Maxternal (Feb 21, 2013)

Rydian said:


> We need 17 sacrifices over the course of the week, under the blood moon.




```
the blood moon
 --------------------
    17 sacrifices
 --------------------
the course of the week
```
Done, now what.


----------



## Maxternal (Feb 21, 2013)

Rydian said:


> We need 17 sacrifices over the course of the week, under the blood moon.


Oh wait, or did you mean like this?
	
	



```
the blood moon
 --------------------
      sacrifice
      sacrifice
      sacrifice
      sacrifice
      sacrifice
      sacrifice
      sacrifice
      sacrifice
      sacrifice
      sacrifice
      sacrifice
      sacrifice
      sacrifice
      sacrifice
      sacrifice
      sacrifice
      sacrifice
 --------------------
the course of the week
```


----------



## kingcolex (Feb 21, 2013)

That should work


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 22, 2013)

Problem is, we have no console pic to display yet...


----------



## Maxternal (Feb 22, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> Problem is, we have no console pic to display yet...








I guess we could show the controller


----------



## 324atk (Feb 22, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> Problem is, we have no console pic to display yet...


Use a stylized 4 or something?


----------



## GameWinner (Feb 22, 2013)

Gahars said:


> No PS4 section? Great, more Nintendoppression.


Always trying to keep the PlayStation down!


----------



## Maxternal (Feb 22, 2013)

Besides a crappy image of a dev kit here's the only hardware we have to go off of.


Spoiler














Come to think of it, that presentation was FULL of ALL KINDS of abstract PlayStation art. Must have been to make up for no REAL pictures of anything.


----------



## kingcolex (Feb 22, 2013)

Yeah just use the dev kit photo or Controller


----------



## Maxternal (Feb 22, 2013)

Actually, I think the for the Wii U they USED to just show the GamePad and they've just since change that to also show the console. Just showing the controller for PS4 for now doesn't seem that weird, now that I think of it.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 22, 2013)

it's not needed this is a nintendo forum


----------



## kingcolex (Feb 22, 2013)

Bladexdsl said:


> it's not needed this is a nintendo forum


 Well too bad nintendo's been dropping the ball and the wii u is already kinda lame. =/


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 22, 2013)

Yeah we're not going to make an entire new forum for a console that was just announced and is still months away from a release.

We didn't with the Wii U, we won't for the PS4. Maybe a few months before it's released or at least post-E3.


----------



## kingcolex (Feb 21, 2013)

With the usual sub categories please. So we can discuss this upcomming console.


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 22, 2013)

Right now all we will likely get is a trickle of info for a couple of months that we can easily discuss in USN and other places. Once we start getting consistently frequent PS4 news we can throw up a new sub forum no problem!


----------



## ComeTurismO (Feb 23, 2013)

It's a bit too early to make a PS4 sub-forum, IMO.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 23, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> It's a bit too early to make a PS4 sub-forum, IMO.


 
p1ng literally said that in the post above you.


----------

